# hicks haul road ride TT



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

Is anyone familiar with this ride? Starts near Jeffrey road in Irvine and goes to Santiago Cyn Rd. 8.4 miles 2.5 hours. What am I in for on this ride?


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

singlespeedbuss said:


> Is anyone familiar with this ride? Starts near Jeffrey road in Irvine and goes to Santiago Cyn Rd. 8.4 miles 2.5 hours. What am I in for on this ride?


No way it is 2.5 hours. You could do the whole Portola/Jeffery/Hicks/Santiago/Jamboree/Portola loop in ~1 hour.


----------



## Metric Man (Nov 11, 2009)

singlespeedbuss said:


> Is anyone familiar with this ride? Starts near Jeffrey road in Irvine and goes to Santiago Cyn Rd. 8.4 miles 2.5 hours. What am I in for on this ride?


You're talking about a MTB ride correct? Up the Irvine haul road?


----------



## singlespeedbuss (Aug 6, 2009)

I read that it is 2.5 hrs on the road. Sounded like a nasty climb maybe 15% in spots, I don`t know.


----------

